# Hey Trout Support- Redfish DVDS



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, You did a really nice job on the Redfish dvds. 
I watched them Saturday when I was home thumb watching.

Not really mentioned but I can see where the info and techniques on fishing deeper rock retaining walls, jetties, revetment walls and places like the Chenier LNG rock , and big lake rock would work well for trout too.
Great info and probably not a lot of tweaking needed for trout.

My kids will love them.

Keep up the good work. Jim


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, I recently got the shallow water dvd and it is put together really well. A lot of info is useful for grass flats for both trput and reds.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I learned some deep water tricks that as I said will work well for trout too. 

I do not really target redfish but the shallow water dvd had some very interesting info to for those that really chase reds.

Never turned them down and my son had more fun last year during the fall when we ran into multiple schools of 26-31 inch schooling reds. They were fun with two at a time on rods though I rec the Gam 2-0 and 1-0 single live bait hooks because 
I was throwing rattle traps and they #4 and then #2s were not lasting long after one or two reds chewed them up. Plus you can get them off the hook and out of our net a lot quicker than the trebles.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I swear by the shallow water reds DVD. It helped put the last few pieces together.
One of these days I wont be so angry with the reds and I will target trout


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Jim, glad your kids liked them. 

there are at least a couple of things in the redfish dvds that help with trout. You are right on about rocks and trout as well. One of the tournament teams in the Bays and Shoreline DVD (Deep) always sends me pics of trash fish they catch (meaning 6-7lb trout on the rocks). Also, understanding wind driven current but then applying it to a bigger scale to bigger water really helps in the lower and upper laguna for trout big time.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I know that it was not the CA boys calling many fish "trash". 

How about a quick utube for the guys as an add on for the trout dvd's. More or less the same. I was reading Dickie C and bought some Hoganiars and never have gotten around to trying them or some of his river fishing tips. I did redo the hook set up to keep from hanging up but wonder how they would do falling down the rock faces.

Another thing that Dickie talks about is Carolina rigs. Did any of the guides talk about using Carolina rigs with top waters and other floating baits to fish deep water? not much difference in the river and deep canals and ICW.

I am not a fan of 4 inch paddle tails in 4-9 ft of water and dragging the bottom like a lot of people are having to do to get a limit. Esp after I got my butt kicked by Fishfinder the other day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No, pretty much spinner baits and crankbaits on the rocks and the trout were just by -catch. A hoginar would probably work as well, but probably would not be as effective as just working the worm in 8-12 feet parrallel with the rocks and figuring out the timing of the lift and pause to keep it down just occasionally bumpin the rocks. Or could do the same with a sinking corky or sinking fatboy as well. Big fish like suspending baits. Perhaps even a deep diving big lipped suspending crankbait that looks like a big croaker or something. 

Someone could expertly work a worm on 1/8th oz.. or maybe 3/16th but much more than that they'd get hung up... same with carolina rig. 

It was Mike Douglas of Baad Marine Supply. If I had my old phone I'd add a pic. Mike's a great fisherman. Only thing with the rocks and the big trout is that its hard to find where the sweet spot is on that structure, you just have to cover water and see if there is a pattern over time. 

Baad Marine Supply sells all those baits and I'm sure Bryan at BAAD probably knows how Mike catches those 'by catch' thin skin trash fish ;-) ..the ones with spots on them. Ya'll know I'm just kidding about calling them trash fish, but Mike is serious about his redfish and Big Trout but only if it's a Trout Tournament... LOL.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another testimonial on the website that just came in the other say as well from Michael


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I tell you what's been really cool. Lately I've been receiving some cool text of fishing successes from TroutSupport customers. The latest have been from ShoalBeast and Brian Koetter... they've put the information into action and executed perfectly to do pretty well catching limits and near limits of solid trout and and See Yall catching all those reds. 
Thanks for sharing that with me guys... it makes my day for sure. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And this came in this morning from 'Here Fish' on 2cool.

"Hi Tobin,

I recently bought the redfish and limit DVDs and they're absolutely great, TONS AND TONS of info in them, so thank you very much for all the effort making them".

You are welcome Adam!. 
t


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, THE ONLY PROBLEM WE HAVE EVER HAD IS :

The fact that you need to fish less and work more on getting the next set of dvds out before the fall run for all the new to flounder fishing and gigging. 

Course you did have a pretty homely batch of actors for the trout DVD's except for maybe Steve but Great info on both. 

BTW- When will the Flounder catching and gigging dvd's be ready?

The more I fish Louisiana instead of a galftop dvd you might need to do one on alligator/ long nose gar with a few different recipes For gar balls and other ways to fix them. 

I have seen more alligator gar this year than ever before with all the fresh water.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Tobin,

I'll throw a pitch in here too. Bought the 4 pack ( plus ) and thought I'd keep them around the house for guests to watch and just something else to occupy down time at the bay place.

Not so......ended up watching them all, and learned something from every one of the DVD's. Mainly.... it was exercising critical thinking on my part while fishing. 

For instance - no bait in the area? Why am I wasting time here? Yes, caught fish here yesterday, but .... conditions changed - why? What happened? Where did they go? and why? What to adjust to compensate.

In the couple months since I got the DVD's, I am on more and better fish. I have to admit, I got very lazy, in a pretty good fishery, sticking with "usual" patterns. Was catching but.... was working way harder at it that I needed to be.

Now.... working smarter, not harder.


----------



## Bass Pro Addict (Nov 9, 2006)

I purchased his trout support video and contained a lot of good info. Seems like the redfish videos are great as well and might be worth the purchase. 
My question is do these videos help bank fisherman as well?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They absolutely work for bank fishing... there were some replies to that specific thing in another recent thread. There have been times that I haven't had a boat (sometimes they have to be put in the shop) and without the info in the DVD's I can't see catching the fish that I have. They'll teach you how to plan where to wade, use the wind to your advantage, and help you make small moves on the water to get on the fish where you are. I've seen when a move of less than 75 yards can make all the difference in the world. That includes places like the surf and the jetties, and areas where you can wade into the flats for reds.


----------



## Bass Pro Addict (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, I will be placing an order for the videos this week. I already own the find the fish catch a limit video for trout and it was worth the purchase price. I don't catch many fish but with the help of this video it helped me to understand what I am seeing at times. I never paid attention to the signs before, it really helps to have someone with experience to key you in. 
Thanks for a great product and can't wait to get my hands on the next videos.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

sorry i wasn't paying attention didn't realize there was a new video out. . . . . I'll be ordering as soon as i have a moment!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

*More testimony*

Used it again last evening - took a friend out to the marsh with me, fished a small place where the bayou opened out in the marsh, wind blowing hard from the SE, our left to right. Where we were, all the action was downwind, against the bank, and the first 30 yards of open water.

Buddy asked why don't we fish over there? pointed to left hand side of marsh, and I asked him

" Do you see any bait over there? See any thing jumping over there? Can you cast that far upwind? " No to all questions.

Results below:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I had a off day and nothing to do so I popped in the Shallow Reds dvd and kicked back. I don't care how much you fish or what you think you know these will help you fine tune your fishing. I played the dvd and had the laptop open to google earth and made a bunch of notes with tides and wind being factors. I'm going to have to get a water proof note book and transfer it so I can keep it in the boat.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*DVD*

So where can you go to purchase DVD?



JimD said:


> Tobin, You did a really nice job on the Redfish dvds.
> I watched them Saturday when I was home thumb watching.
> 
> Not really mentioned but I can see where the info and techniques on fishing deeper rock retaining walls, jetties, revetment walls and places like the Chenier LNG rock , and big lake rock would work well for trout too.
> ...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin aka Troutsupport has them on his web site.

TroutSupport.com Tech Support for Trout & Redfish

He has a multi dvd special.

He is good people though I pick on him from time to time. He deserves it. 

He is always willing to get back with you to ans any questions unless he has slipped out fishing and he will get back with you on his return.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JimD said:


> He is good people though I pick on him from time to time. He deserves it.


LOL... Thanks Jim. I wouldn't expect anything less brotha. Cracks me up most of the time.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm ready for the flounda dvd!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Flounder DVD. ...It's coming. Got some other cool stuff in the pipeline that will get here first.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Some calm winds predicted ahead the next several days, try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Try to take advantage of them and get out there on the water. Be safe and have fun with the family. Happy Father's Day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Some good catches came in over the weekend, water conditions are improving rapidly in some areas and there are a lot of fish concentrated as well as a lot of bait in the water. Hope everyone had a great weekend and enjoyed Fathers Day. 

A couple of packages we're lost by USPS. No matter if the mail loses packages with us, we make sure all our customers get there packages. Sent out the replacements on the lost packages and they should get them in the next couple days. 

If anyone has any questions after watching the DVD's feel free to holla and ask me anything or put together a game plan. 

Tight Lines Guys, 
T

PS... I busted my ***** on the boat ramp this morning. Slipped on the algae at the waterline. Was embarrassed at first, but then I chuckled and laughed it off. Luckily I didn't hit my head. I haven't done that in a long time. Be careful out there.


----------



## Bass Pro Addict (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Redfish videos. I received them last Thursday and watched each one 5 time each over the weekend. Tons of great information contained within thsee videos. I need to watch them again with a pen and paper and take notes to make sure I got it all....lol.

These videos are like some type of strange addiction and I need the next fix. You need to put out the next videos especially the flounder one.
Thanks for the great products.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks basspro
They work to if one applies the material. Just use the putting it all together sections to help summaries and apply it. I caught a couple reds in not much time while it was windy sat morn. Go get em.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from JMS from another board.

"I have both Reds and limit of Trout. Been watch flats and Marsh Reds a lot lately to get ready for my week vacation to the coast. It's really eye opening lesson as I'm inexperienced with intercostal fishing. I think one of the best overall lessons is it lets you look at a vast grass flat that all looks fishy and narrow it down to areas that have the highest probability of holding fish based on tide, wind, etc." - JMS

Of course the winds are predicted to come up this afternoon and through the weekend. Don't let the wind stop you from having a good time on the water. If you have too, go find some reds in secondary bay and back lakes. 
Have fun out there. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

congrats to LazuraaDC 'Dereck' and Kevin Kanak for catching limits of trout over the last couple of days. I love receiving pms and text of past customers putting the info to work and getting on fish. Great work guys. 

t


----------



## stingray10 (Jun 27, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> congrats to LazuraaDC 'Dereck' and Kevin Kanak for catching limits of trout over the last couple of days. I love receiving pms and text of past customers putting the info to work and getting on fish. Great work guys.
> 
> t


thanks for the shout out Tobin! It's fun to limit out by 8:30 in the morning! Guys, I can't stress enough how much information are on these DVDs. Everything we saw yesterday is in the DVD and will help you fish more effectively and efficiently. Tight lines!


----------



## stingray10 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## stingray10 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I see the UT hat guy the nicest stringer or really a better px of the same fish. 

Tobin- Is it true that the DVD's are so good that they will even help an Aggie catch fish?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... Well Jim, they were made by an Aggie so I guess so. LOL. 

Kevin great work on getting your dad on fish. I know you've been wanting to put him on a good bite and you did it bro!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I would not tell anyone either but I know that living in Austin has helped you out.

I was thinking that you went to "The Univ" and not the "Other Univ" 

Have a great day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL.... I actually did both! Undergrad at A&M where I studied Ecology and a little coursework in Marine Biology... all while fishing as much as I could. Then received masters in Architecture at UT and that's where the 3D graphics in the DVDs come from, makes it easier for the mind of a fisherman to get the perspective of what the guides and experienced tournament anglers are doing. I started making the Limits DVD during the first summer of grad school. it was hard to put down the rod and pick up the video camera to shoot what people should be looking for on the water. 

Some of the UT fans say I finally came to my senses, and the Aggies say that still bleed maroon! ;-)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in yesterday on the site. From Klinton...

"i thought the video had a lot of good stuff that I didn't know but now I feel like I can go out the and increase my hookups."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Had a question come in yesterday about which redfish DVD is the newest.

The newest is the 'Bays and Shorelines" it's about catching bigger reds in bays and secondary bays. It's also a DVD that can be used and applied with any type boat not just flats boats. Covers rock embankment s, rivers, secondary bays, main bay shorelines, and open water reds. 
Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighog85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Are these DVDs suitable for someone who knows virtually nothing? I am new to the area and new to fishing so I'm starting from scratch. I can't really afford to pay a guide multiple times so I'm looking for the next best thing. I have spent hours on this site along with others and hours on the water with not one single fish in the boat. It is tough to stay motivated to say the least so if these will help me I'm willing to do it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Big Hog85. Yes, these DVD will take you from beginner all the way to what ever level you want to be. And if anything is missing I'm willing to fill the gaps you're welcome to call me anytime. 

Here's a post from another board from Andy B.
"First of all, I am not sponsored by, nor do I have any affiliation with the company.

I recently got all of the Troutsupport DVDs for myself after someone on here posted a thread asking the question â€œWhich TroutSupport Video should I get First?â€ I had viewed the Trophy Trout DVD last Christmas (before giving it as a gift) and was very impressed, so I thought Iâ€™d get the whole library. I had some down time this weekend, so I watched two of the DVDs - the Shallow Water Reds and the Deep water Reds DVDs. I would like to offer my impression of these 2 DVDs.

First of all, I have been fishing saltwater since the 70s when, as a teenager, I found many trout, flounder and other peripheral species in abundance in the Galveston, Matagorda & POC bay systems. I have learned a fair amount over the years about those species, but was never very tuned into redfish because, quite frankly, there werenâ€™t many of them in the bays when I got started fishing and I more prefer the trout hunt. So I didnâ€™t learn nearly as much about redfish early on as I did about flounder & trout. I have picked up a fair amount over the years (baits they seem to like and such), but havenâ€™t really understood a lot of the reasons behind the patterns Iâ€™ve seen. I have admittedly been out of the money in a tournament because I didnâ€™t weigh in a redfish or didnâ€™t weigh in a big enough redfish.

Problem solved. I learned so much this weekend about redfish. As many fishing videos as Iâ€™ve seen, the three TroutSupport DVDs Iâ€™ve seen thus far are the most information-packed of them all. There are no ego-driven promos, no guides blatantly promoting their brand. There are not a bunch of long videos (filler) of guys fighting fish for 5 minutes. They are just chocked full of really good information, both from the guides talking as they fish, and from Tobinâ€™s narration. His narrated content is so well organized and sequenced that I was never left asking what something meant and in several cases, suddenly realized something I was doing wrong in the past. Tobin has compressed a lot of information into these DVDs. I found myself having to rewind a few times to fully absorb all of what he was saying. The only repetition between the two redfish DVDs had to do with Salinity levels and its effect on bait and thus reds. If you buy either one of these DVDs and not the other, you will need to know that information, so it is vital to both DVDs.

For me, the Deep Water Reds was the more informative, because I have spent more time hunting reds in shallow water and know more about that. I have caught deep water reds but now know how to better take advantage of situations I was not reading properly in the past. Like I said, after nearly 40 years of saltwater fishing, I have seen and heard a lot about fishing, but I am still able to learn new things from the DVDs and learning that some things I thought I knew, were not really correct. 

All in all, I highly recommend these DVDs for anyone of any experience level â€“ but especially if you are new to saltwater fishing & find yourself asking a lot of basic questions on this site or others. The answers you get on TKF or 2-Cool can be good, but they will never be so comprehensive and so well graphically presented as a TroutSupport DVD. These DVDs will shorten your learning curve."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another note that came in on that thread on another board. 

From JMS-
"I have the 2 redfish and limit of trout; prefer the shallow reds as that where I'm learning to catch reds...Hey, I say buy what you want to target having watch both Reds videos, their awesome....Designed in a way a teacher who specialized in curriculum development would develop a lesson I say buy them all. As Andy B said I have no affiliation with DvD creators"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And this came in from CGGunnersM8...
"+1 ...I am about to purchase my next dvd. I got the Shallow Water Reds DVD first and have watched it probably once a week for the past 2 months. Great information and got me out of mindlessly paddling around the marsh."


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin Your wife is lucky since going to UT helped you trun around and get a little orange into that maroon blood. 

I have a sister and brotherin law that went to A&M and I do not think it would not have helped them if they had doctorates from UT. He is a vet that never really did vet work and how many people would have loved to have that spot??


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... 

The aggies think I lost my mind, and the longhorns think I finally came to my senses. Game day is always fun!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And if anyone ever need a little more assistance putting it together on the water (because it's a lot of info)... here's shameless plug that someone posted on another forum..

"+1 for TroutSupport!!! The DVDs are awesome!! But the guy behind the dvds is even more awesome!! I had questions reguarding one dvd and emialed Tobin, he replied that same day. Ever since then I have been emailing Tobin just talking fishing. Tobin is just an all around great guy!!"

I whole heartedly want fisherman to know the content and be able to apply it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This was added to that thread by West End Assassin... aka Kenny Thompson. 

"I totally agree 100%. Very informative."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And this review came in on the site within the last couple days from Keneth W. on the 4pak.


----------



## stingray10 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other day Tobin. Need to watch my shallow reds DVD and hunt them suckers down


----------



## REDHOOK (Jan 8, 2013)

*Which one?*

I am thinking about buying one of your DVDs which one do you suggest to get first. i fish form a kayak and wade mostly the bay and surf for trouts and reds.
i do pretty good with flounder.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in the same yak so to speak but ordered 2 dvds anyway.
Hope I picked the right one's.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The best 2 for a kayaker are the Shallow Water Reds DVD and the Big Trout DVD. They both cover the majority of area that you can fish with a kayak (shallows and a lot of protected areas). 

Depending on your skill level and what you may or may not know about Speckled Trout 101 (Bait, Birds, and Slicks) then the Speckled Trout Limits DVD would be good as well. The Limits DVD was our first DVD and covers the essentials for reading water and how to interpret trout slicks based on different wind and tide situations really good section on that, then also covers summer time predator prey relationships on the baitfish activity as well as various bird species, and while there is a little shrimp and popping cork video footage in it, its NOT ABOUT how to fish with a popping cork and shrimp...it's about reading the water and finding schools of trout. So depending on your current level one may already know that stuff. I've had people that have fished for 40 years say they didn't know it, and i've had people that's fished for 3 years say they already knew it so it varies person to person. All our DVD's and backed by our guarantee and if you already know it we'll either swap it out to one at your level or give a refund. 1hr.

The Shallow Redfish DVD is off the hook and covers marsh and grass flats. Many say there are things in that DVD that are found no where else. It makes fishing for redfish very consistent. 2hrs.

The Big Trout DVD covers mainly from Oct, thru June for Big Trout Shallow. And at the same time if one goes looking for big trout shallow in the summer, there are still some there. 
1 hr 40min

The Bays and Shoreline redfish DVD covers main bay shorelines, shoreline reefs, secondary bay reefs, rock embankments, rivers, cuts from marsh, and also an advanced open water tactic for deep open bays. 2 hrs

hope that helps. Feel free to holla if you have any questions or want more specific answers
t


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I look forward to their arrival

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome... holla after you watch them. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This is what can happen if you apply the Shallow Redfish DVD material. Spent the day Monday fishing with my friend Mac Jank in some POC back lakes with mud and grass. Most fish were sight casted, a couple caught blind casting as well. They wanted small-ish plastics that were quiet and with straight tails; gulp shrimp in natural or molting and some other baitfish form as well. Bite became more aggressive as the day wore on and Mac and I talked about how some areas the fish might feeding on shrimp and in others more on baitfish or both leading to being adaptable with lure presentations if they turn their nose at one or the other.

Ended up with limit of reds plus a couple of throwbacks, a couple trout, and then later unrelated to the back lakes we gigged 10flounder late that night.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Just watched the 1st and 1/2 of the 2nd. Very well thought out info. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

stryper said:


> Just watched the 1st and 1/2 of the 2nd. Very well thought out info.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks Striper. We appreciate it.

Here is a review that came in on the site as well.

5 Stars from Wilson P. (a verified buyer)
"These DVD's have so much information they will make you go cross eyed... Not to worry, the more you watch them the more you can apply it on the water. 
These DVD's are a wonderful resources."


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Tobin, you might want to weigh in on the "Fishing Birds" thread 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1569586


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

LOOK That is a px of Mac in "Zephyr cove".


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Na Jim... that's Zephyr Bay... it's the whole bay complex now ;-)

Here's another review of the Big Trout DVD... this came in from Darryl (a verified buyer).

"This DVD will help you find these big fish... they didnt get big by being dumb and biting at just anything. Thanks for taking the time to produce all the valuable information."

Thanks Darryl, we put our hearts and souls into these DVD's to support anglers in catching more and bigger fish more consistently and in a variety of conditions.

[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's one that came in on the site... sorta funny. We've been told the DVD's come at you with information like a fire hose, and a machine gun and you better be ready to take notes.. Here's the latest one

"These DVD's have so much information they will make you go cross eyed... Not to worry, the more you watch them the more you can apply it on the water. 
These DVD's are a wonderful resource." Wilson P


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from another board on the redfish DVD....

from CityFisher...
"I agree. It helped me not get a skunk yesterday morning. I was paddling the bay looking for signs of fish and wasn't having any luck. I remembered Tobin said how redfish love current, but there was hardly any tide movement at all Sunday where I was at. He had said to look for a wind driven current and how it will form when the wind pushes the water parallel and up the shoreline. I found a shoreline that fit that description perfectly. First cast at just before the end of the point and bam, redfish on, skunk gone!"

Just think if he'd been applying that all day!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's one that came in on the Limits DVD... the first one we did. I've gotten reviews on it from guides of 15 years that said they didn't know how to work slicks like that...just depends on the individuals level. That's why we offer our guarantee.. we here to meet you where you are at, what ever level that is. 

Here is what Stephen G said...
"once I switched to using lures this dvd changed my fishing completely I was able to find the fish and throw what they wanted I've seen it about a hundred times and plan to keep watching along with purchasing others! Great job Tobin!"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a note that came in on the site from Ancil Mitchel

"These DVD's are well worth it!! If you have any interest in bettering your fishing game, this is the ticket!!!"

Ancil has watched several of the videos and has liked them enough that he bought a 4 pack for a buddy of his. Good to see generosity and integrity out there.

Look for the Trout to go deeper during this next month.. it's hot out there and it increases the surface water temp and depletes it of oxygen faster. Early mornings may still find a few fish on shoreline reefs, but as the sun get's higher head to the deep stuff, or just start there. Current is important as well as it will help mix oxygen to deeper depths. Have fun and hunt the fish down.

[email protected]


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

They are well worth the money with all the information and we can just overlook the homely actors for the wealth of knowledge on the dvds. 

Tobin- Maybe we need to get a couple of ChickenBoys models for the flounder dvd or just a couple of pxs to add to the existing dvds's though CB's last couple of pxs were not exactly classy looking though. 

How about some utube of the cuts from the old redfish and trout dvds. Does not have to be professionally done. It is too hot to fish. 

Nice cold weather shots of corky fishing and some big trout. Keep up the great work. You are a great guy even though I pick on you from time to time. JimD


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... thanks Jim. We do need to get Chicken Boys Models in there somehow...with or without the chickenhead ;-) I'll be close to Bayou Vista over the next couple weeks and I'll see what Joe and I can work out. 

From you I take the 'picking' as a compliment ;-) I know you love me ;-)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey, congrats to customer Derek Chang. He fished his first tourney ever caught some fish, just a couple ounces out of the leader board. Aswesome first showing. Proud of what you've accomplished.


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha thanks Tobin. Watched the redfish DVD again the night before the tournament


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's how to do it right there Derek. The fishermen and women that get the most out of them watch them often and before and after trips. They begin to see more information in the videos and correlate the information to the water better and better. This keeps the angler weeding out water faster and faster and honing in on the fish. Staying in productive water and catching more fish more consistently. 

Here's another review from the website on the Big Trout DVD. Winter wading will be on us soon. I start wading for big trout in Mid October. There actually shallow in many areas now and I've found that if I combine the information between the big trout DVD and the Shallow Marsh and Grass Flats DVD then I all of a sudden start seeing big trout in hot summer months. 

From John L-
"Awesome!!!!! 08/11/15
Five Stars-
There is so much information on the DVD it will make your head spin. I learned a lot and was more successful the first time out after watching!"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another testimonial that came in on the site from Mike W. 

"Considered purchsing the videos for about 3 months. Finally broke down and purchased a couple of them. Cannot believe the amount of information that's spread throughout each video. Will definitely make a difference in my future spec and redfish outings."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in on FaceBook from Capt Chip Harmon. -

"Tobin's DVDs are awesome and I highly recommend them no matter how experienced you are. I bought them early on and watch them often.-Capt. Chip"


----------



## TXRED2000 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just ordered mine...excited to learn lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There you go TxRed... 

I did a presentation to a club on tuesday and had multiple people coming up and thanking us for putting them together... they said "it was a whole paradigm shift for his fishing and now's he was on fish more consistently" and Ancil Mitchell came and said they've been working for him. Ancil has even bought a set for a friend because of how much they've helped him. Kudos to generosity like that and it was great to meet you and the others. 

T.


----------



## stingray10 (Jun 27, 2012)

The DVDs work fellas, take it from me....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Kevin. Super cool that you're getting your dad on some fish in POC with them. 

These are not fishing videos, these are angling education tools that cover years of on the water experience. Fishing seminar on the water so to speak. 

Here's another testimonial that came in on the site this week from Robert Young. 
"Great videos and customer service 08/20/15
Five Stars
Could not be happier with my purchase. Learned a tremendous amount. Videos arrived promptLy, as promised. Would gladly purchase as more videos are released"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yet another testimonial from on the site - just see the 'Reviews' tab on the site more. 

from Mike- 
"five stars"
Like the other video I owned; so much information you will watch a dozen times and keep learning something new. About to order another video when I'm done with this review. Thanks Tobin only thing more you could do is send a memo to the fish to actually bite my lure when I put it in front of them."

Thanks Mike, glad we could be a part of it. 

So what do the TroutSupport DVD's do. They train your eyes to look for certain things on the water and give you a plan to duplicate it on the water when you see what you are looking for.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a note that came in from Michael M. 

"great info 08/21/15
Can watch 3-4 times and still learn. Just need to get on the water now"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

here's one from on the site. These come in about weekly via email.

This one was from Willie Olvera after watching the 3 pak. You can get any three videos in the 3pak

Really good videos. Learning a lot 08/26/15
5 stars. 
"Really good videos. Learning a lot and more aware of my surroundings on the water now"

So what are the TroutSupport videos. They are not fishing videos! They are not even a seminar in a box. They are more like a semester at fishing college and the lecture was recorded and you get to watch them over and over before the test. The lecture includes on the water video to train your eyes what to see, and graphics to explain how to react to it and focus in on what you need to. Basically see into the mind of the advanced angler and be able to duplicate it on the water. The guys that have gotten the most out of them and become the most consistent anglers watch them before and after every trip. 
[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Duncan Brotzman purchased the Shallow Marsh and Grass Flats DVD in early June. Here is an email he sent me day before yesterday. 

"Tobin, Here's some pictures from my last few trips. I've been getting into fish more consistently now and the videos have played a huge part in that!"

The top fish was his first fish on fly as well. Way to go Duncan.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ya'll be careful out there this weekend 

This came in from the website from Wayne B. 

"Full StarFull StarFull StarFull StarFull Star
I would like to thank Tobin for putting the Speckled Trout and Redfish videos together and making them available to all. 
I come from offshore and used to dabble in the bays but I never caught much. 
Tobin gives lots of tips on how to find and stay on fish and if you use these tips out on the bay, you will catch fish!"

You're welcome Wayne, glad we could put it together and be a part of it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And this one from Jon L.

"Awesome!!!!! 08/11/15
There is so much information on the DVDs it will make your head spin. I learned a lot and was more successful the first time out after watching!".


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Not as many on the water as i'd thought for the weekend... I quess everyone is dove hunting.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One more from the site... this time from Jason T. 

"Excellent videos! 09/07/15

These videos are loaded with great info..really enjoyed the first 3..especially Shallow water reds!..will purchase the Big Trout video soon."


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Great videos no doubt! Take the information and use it anywhere including the surf!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Burns!!! It's been awesome to see how you've improved your game in the surf with the help of the vids. 

Here's a note that came in from Hooked on Salt on here 

"BTW - the videos are great. I was watching the bay redfish video on the plane a few weeks back and the dude next to me commented that your video was the most detailed he had ever seen. Passed your info along. Cannot wait for the next one." 

LOL.. I think that's the best unsolicited review we've ever had...from the guy on the airplane no less. Love it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

These came in back to back the last 2 days. From...

Jesus C.
Great Information 09/14/15
I got a new perspective on what I needed to do when going out fishing. In my most recent trip I was able to recognize locations that could hold fish and understood that I need to keep moving until I find the fish. 


Justin E.
Very informative and interesting 09/14/15
I really enjoyed the shallow redfish DVD and learned a whole lot. I thought watching someone fish would be like watching someone golf, very boring. I was wrong, good blend of information, fishing action, and graphics. I mainly fish shallow Marsh but now I know where to head and when.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came from Facebook from Ryan Payne...

"This is a shout out to Tobin Strickland at http://troutsupport.com I bought his dvds a few weeks ago and have been catching more fish already. I emailed him yesterday with a picture of an area I'm going to fish tomorrow and he emailed me back this morning with way more info then I could have ever expected.
He sets the standard in customer service and is an all around good guy. If you want to catch more fish and have been looking for more information on where fish are and why. These are the best money can buy for any gulf coast angler. I would buy more but I bought all 4 the first time."

Glad we could support you my friend. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Caught these with Brent using something that he mentioned in the Bays and Shoreline Redfish DVD.. Was awesome day on the water for sure.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

and more comments from Facebook... this one was from FPSCHEATs on facebook...

"Galveston Fpscheats .....if anyone can point you in the right direction for catching Redfish and Speckled Trout.......TroutSupport is the one to ask. I am older than Moses and I even picked up some stuff I had forgot thanks to his videos!!!"


----------

